# ******* rod repair inc.



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Finally a do it yourself repair kit for simple folks like me..:blink: Pompano Joe hooked me up with this..It allows you fix on the go..No more waiting on flex coat to dry.Lets you adjust direction of your cast..Here's some pics of my first one enjoy... Thanks Joe!!!:blink:


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

must be photoshopped. duct tape fixes everything.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I like the adjustable line angleing rod configuationing pole


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> I like the adjustable line angleing rod configuationing pole



Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I like the adjustable line angleing rod configuationing pole


Yes but is it IFGA legal? Would hate for him to catch a world record only to be disqualified...


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

finfever61 said:


> Yes but is it IFGA legal? Would hate for him to catch a world record only to be disqualified...


 Sure it is:whistling:I read it on the internet..They can't put anything on there that's not true...right?:001_huh:


----------

